# boncuğum



## SEA91

Hi all!
What does boncuğum mean?
Is it a term of endearment?


----------



## potentia agendi

SEA91 said:


> Hi all!
> What does boncuğum mean?
> Is it a term of endearment?



It means "my bead," and yes it is a term of endearment.


----------



## SEA91

potentia agendi said:


> It means "my bead," and yes it is a term of endearment.



Can you explain why bead is used as a term of endearment?


----------



## RimeoftheAncientMariner

SEA91 said:


> Can you explain why bead is used as a term of endearment?


Maybe, it is that it alludes to the bead of Evil Eye ( nazar boncugu )


----------



## SEA91

Thanks! So it's like saying the person is his/her lucky charm? Like an amulet?


----------



## potentia agendi

SEA91 said:


> Can you explain why bead is used as a term of endearment?





SEA91 said:


> Thanks! So it's like saying the person is his/her lucky charm? Like an amulet?



In various cultures beads are used to embellish/decorate things. Thus I think this usage of the word has something to do with this function. It implies tininess and in particular loveliness, cuteness, prettiness etc. If you call someone "boncuğum" it means that he/she is very dear to you and that you find him/her lovesome. It reminds me of ornament rather than evil eye. But maybe it is because I don't use it much.


----------



## SEA91

potentia agendi said:


> In various cultures beads are used to embellish/decorate things. Thus I think this usage of the word has something to do with this function. It implies tininess and in particular loveliness, cuteness, prettiness etc. If you call someone "boncuğum" it means that he/she is very dear to you and that you find him/her lovesome. It reminds me of ornament rather than evil eye. But maybe it is because I don't use it much.



Okay, I guess that makes more sense. Thanks!


----------

